# Street Dreams Detail - Audi R8 with a Little twist of Lime...



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*2011 Audi R8 V8 in for a new car preparation detail. This car also was just a few days old when it came in.

Some little touches include the painted wheels, gas cap, calipers, rear blades and one child smile inducing Tubi exhaust.



















Factory wheels painted gloss black, cleaned using AutoGlym wheel cleaner. A new set of ADV.1's will be put on this car very soon.










This car had been dealer prepped so I pretty much expected this to be a breeze Boo Hoo

Sadly all the skilled detailers at the dealership were out to lunch when this car was done so they clearly brought in someone from the B-team to handle the work judging by the finished product....





































After all prior protection was removed and a few IPA wipedowns later this is how it looked under halogen lights.



















The rock hard clear didnt seem to willing to polish out easily. After a few test spots I settled on the LC cyan hydro cutting pad on the Makita using M105 for compounding.

After which I followed up with Menzerna Powerfinish on a green detailersdomain polishing pad. Final polishing was done with PO85rd on a black detailersdomain pad, at that point the finish was already in perfect shape so it was a light burnishing to bring up the last bit of gloss and refine out any minor holograms left from the prior stage, this took no time at all.




























After correcting the hood I tended to a small rock chip










Carbon mirrors were in fine shape with the exception of a few RIDS here and there. Those were taken care of using M105 by hand with a MF towel and then polished up by machine using 106FA.

Before



















Carbon blades had but a few defects which were freaky deep in some areas, I have seen issues like this on every R8 I have done so far. Correction here was done with a mixture of rotary and M105 plus the use of the Meguiars MF cutting disc. The rotary was used for the more serious defects, MF cutting discs for the other areas not so badly affected.

Before



















After










After final polishing










Engine bay was rather dusty with water spots atop the plastic, all areas in here were cleaned and treated with 303 protectant.

Before










After














































Engine vents were also painted gloss black so I couldnt leave them bare. I hand applied some Powerlock which buffed off to leave a nice finish behind










After a final IPA wipedown the whole car was treated with 2 coats of Menzerna powerlock, applied by machine.

Wheels were sealed using Rejex while the tires as usual got Swissvax Pneu.

Final shots
































































Sun shots, no more defects





































Hope you enjoyed, thanks for looking.

-Dave*


----------



## Whitey172 (Feb 4, 2011)

Stunning car, looks great in white too.
Cant believ the state of the 'dealer prep'!
Nice work


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Amazing finish Dave :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking finish matey


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Gorgeous finish on a lovely motor :thumb: great work Dave :thumb:

Thanks for posting : respect :wave:


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Stunning car with some really nice custom touches, great work to finish it off as the dealer should have done before releasing the car.
Simon


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Cracking job. Amazes me that dealers let a new car go out looking so 2nd hand.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning..


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning job, really like the green too


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking work fella :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great end result Dave, love the contrast of the lime green calipers :thumb:


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Very nice - what a beast! :thumb:


----------



## npj (Feb 21, 2011)

Really good work, car is looking stunning...


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

I think this is the build thread

http://www.teamspeed.com/forums/per...s/56413-jay-slays-brand-new-r8-gets-macd.html


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

yin said:


> I think this is the build thread
> 
> http://www.teamspeed.com/forums/per...s/56413-jay-slays-brand-new-r8-gets-macd.html


Thats it :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Top job and write-up Dave :thumb:

Mario


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Eurogloss said:


> Top job and write-up Dave :thumb:
> 
> Mario


Thanks MArio!


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Lovely work! :thumb:


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

amazing work. coongratulations


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

:argie: Thanks for sharing


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

UBRWGN said:


> :argie: Thanks for sharing


Sure thing, more comin!


----------



## FlawlessDetailing (Mar 13, 2010)

Typical Dealer prep :-( not good at all. 

I find this especially annoying on the R8 as the car is throughly detailed to perfection at the factory before it leaves !!

Top work you did there.

Beautiful finish.

:thumb:

Padraic


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

FlawlessDetail said:


> Typical Dealer prep :-( not good at all.
> 
> I find this especially annoying on the R8 as the car is throughly detailed to perfection at the factory before it leaves !!
> 
> ...


Every R8 I have done has had serious defects from that factory on the carbon blades


----------

